# NBA Finals Game 2: Heat @ Thunder (6/14 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, June 14, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

With all the talk about how LeBron will play this go-around in the Finals, this series strangely hinges on how well the guy he was criticized for joining forces with will play. Need Dwyane to wake up and play within his current capabilities.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade really needs a game to get his confidence going. And we need to get Bosh involved in midpost/lowpost sets. I'm happy for Chris to take one or two triples a game if he's feeling it, but Dirk Nowitzki he aint. Get to the line and get those bigs in foul trouble.

And somebody block out Nick ****ing Collison for christ sakes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade really hurts the team more often than not. For anyone familiar with Dragonball Z, i see him as:

rookie Wade=Saiyan. Lots of potential.
champ Wade= Super Saiyan. Amazing! He saved us all.
olympic Wade= Ascended Saiyan. Wins gold.
Mvp caliber Wade= Super Saiyan 3. Just destroying opponents by himself
Current Wade= Krillin. He will ocassionally surprise you with a "distructor disc", but most times hes on the floor helpless and whining how things never go his way and hopes someone can help/save him.

Oh how the mighty have fallen. We need a healthy dose of bosh and james with battier continuing to hit those 3s.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope you guys said your prayers for Wade like I asked.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade really needs a game to get his confidence going. And we need to get Bosh involved in midpost/lowpost sets. I'm happy for Chris to take one or two triples a game if he's feeling it, but Dirk Nowitzki he aint. Get to the line and get those bigs in foul trouble.
> 
> And somebody block out Nick ****ing Collison for christ sakes.


Yeah too many offensive boards. That second half looked like the March game in OKC, with us being made a mess of inside.

And Bosh absolutely needs some real touches now. All the talk about how we need him to run the offense through and all he's doing is floor spacing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Give Bosh the keys to the offense for longer stretches so Lebron can put max effort on defending Durant. I think Bosh can handle it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Dwyane Wade on the floor early in OKC, drenched in sweat, working on his mid-range game.


//


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit just noticed Perkins is smiling in that picture. Someone must've been doing some pretty impressive peek-a-boos behind the camera.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rachel Nichols just tweeted a video of Dwyane wearing a left knee brace or sleeve, hitting a 3 over Fizdale. Dude should be working all on mid-range/post.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This was posted on facebook by sportsnation/ESPN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1-1 would be SOOO much better than 0-2.

Lets go Miami.

Paging CB and DWade. You're needed.

If CB comes off the bench again, I will rage.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you guys predicting we see Lebron guarding Durant for the rest of the series ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know, but they killed us with our switching. 

Hopefully we see more trapping instead of switching in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets the start at center, the rest of the starting lineup stays the same.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Chris Bosh to start in place of Udonis Haslem tonight: Other starters: Battier, James, Wade, Chalmers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh gets the start at center, the rest of the starting lineup stays the same.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrel Harris active tonight. Good night Oklahoma.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Happy with that decision and the lineup.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Udonis is out of the starting line up, that already makes me feel more confident.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh gets the start at center, the rest of the starting lineup stays the same.


Obviously a first for this lineup. My guess is this is the first time in the Big 3 era we've had a lineup of five guys who can (theoretically) be 3-point threats. I've been interested in seeing this. All 3 up front can guard 4s, 2 can guard 3s, 2 can guard Cs. Having 3 semi-relaiable spot-up shooters around LeBryane can be a major advantage if Dwyane isn't playing assly.

Looks like we're going away from the red already. Key fashion stat: Last year's Finals, the Heat wore red w/ red shoes and white socks/gear (head bands/shooting sleeves/etc.) in G3 on the road and won. Then inexplicably they switched it up for G4 and wore the same with black socks, losing. Panicked, they switched to all black for G5, and of course lost again.

Yes, we lost the '11 Finals because of sock color. Last two times we wore black we lost in Boston, though. So hopefully we switch up the trend and have a victory in noir!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Udonis is out of the starting line up, that already makes me feel more confident.


Yeah. I'm a little scared with Battier, though. Every time we thought his J was coming around and progressing to the mean, it flew right back to Shitsville in a hurry. Hopefully he's just "moment" man and it keeps falling.

I wonder how often one can have their knee drained...anyone know? Obviously it has to swell up again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, if Battier aint hitting his J, might as well put James Jones in. Or a hobbled Mike Miller....ugh

The keys are obviously Wade and Bosh. Get them going, and we'll be in with a hell of a shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

25th starting lineup this season. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No wonder Bron and the others are annoyed. 25th different lineup? ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier still hot from 3. Great drive and kick from Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade yay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds getting us again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waaaay too many offensive boards ALREADY.

Upon closer inspection they're all wearing black and yellow/gold shoes. Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A lot fo drives in the paint to begin. Good to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good take by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast Wade's attacking.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1!

wow, nice side step. Definitely got nervous he'd get a charge :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH! Wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought for sure that'd be a :bosh2: moment


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade!

Great start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-2 Heat

Could not ask for a better start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Strong start again, but we all know that's not enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is how you start a ****ing basketball game. Lets go Miami. Take this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I won't be happy til we're up 25 in the 4th, team shouldn't be either. Can't trade momentum on the road.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^this. We've had more than enough experience to not need to be reminded of this in the huddle. Can't let up. Smart defense and patient but efficient offense.



Wade County said:


> Thought for sure that'd be a :bosh2: moment


:lol:

Same here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good start. Foot on gas pedal 48 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No let ups. Defense is great, im comfortable with the O.

Lets get it done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3333333333333!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHANE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GREAT D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go HEEEEAT


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

48 minutes 48 minutes 48 minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron post!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harden such a flopper


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron. Stay aggressive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 on Bosh, damn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That blocking foul call right there exemplifies referee situational bias. Harden clearly pushed off on Bosh and they felt they needed to call something so they call Bosh for a blocking foul while he was completely backtracking.

And another cheap foul call for OKC.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually, they called it on Battier. Sweet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Lebron. Yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They called it on Battier. Got a break there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 on Durant. Great work by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd on Durant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Wade, draw that foul on KD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What bugs me about this start is, the bigger and quicker a lead we build early, the more amped they and their crowd will be when they come back at whatever point in the game. Only way to combat that is never let up. That'll be a challenge.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Attack. Attack. Attack.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to go on Harden


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane hit a J. Holy shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Manbearpig. Love it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! yay!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

My prayers for Wade seem to have been answered so far. Thank you lord.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre scoring easy now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Timeout. Hmm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's J looked so much better on that one. Squared up, good arc, not fading away. Thats a good shot for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont like Battier on Harden. He's too quick for Shane, and we got no shot blockers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just got in. Can somebody summarize in one word what I missed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben said:


> Timeout. Hmm.


Probably to rest Wade and/or Battier. 10 straight minutes is longer than they normally go.

this next lineup cannot fall asleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Just got in. Can somebody summarize in one word what I missed?


Not one word, but we're not settling at all on offense. Attacking the rim like crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I doubt the 2 fouls on Durant mean anything in the end. I get the feeling he doesn't get called for many fouls.

That was an awful timeout by Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Just got in. Can somebody summarize in one word what I missed?


Energy bus.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 on Durant, 2 on Westbrook. Big break there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Three shitty possessions after the timeout following two consecutive buckets. I understand the rest, but you can't wait til the next dead ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, bad foul by Westbrook. picks up his 2nd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow huge missed dunk and Westbrook foul there - 4 point swing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theres actually no foul there. WTF man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing terrible fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to contribute negatively Miller. **** me. 3 FTs for Harden is not a good gameplan, especially with him single-handedly carrying his team right now.

This great start is about to get pooped on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's gotta go smart and not highlight there and float or lay it in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-15 after 1

Our 2nd unit is pathetic. The only play we seem to be able to run is Lebron iso.

Still up 12.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Am I crazy or was there a TON of contact on that last LeBron attempted dunk?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Need to see a replay Adam. Probably.

I feel like we should be up more. Our D let up there in the 2nd half of that quarter. When the subs came in, not surprisingly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Am I crazy or was there a TON of contact on that last LeBron attempted dunk?


Obvious foul is obvious. There was nobody close to the ball when Lebron had it at its peak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strong rebound and layup by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive boards...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Replay shows a HUGE foul by Ibaka....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Wade. Yes


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That finger wag should actually be a technical on Ibaka. Mutombo got special permission and was grandfathered in to use that. I remember one year where they actually called a tech on Mutombo for doing it then the league decided it was okay for just him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train baby!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stay at home on Fish please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 on Bron. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welp - Bron out


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That terrible turnover by Wade led to LeBron's 2nd foul and 2 points for OKC. That just can't happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh! yes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Ibaka with that shit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offensive boards ahhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st bullshit basket of the game goes to OKC.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem one on one defense failure. These breakdowns are killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Harden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we either finish strong, or fake Ibaka out? Stop letting him pin shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to hold strong sans LBJ here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another offensive rebound.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Do not like that shot from Wade. I guess I missed the good quarter and I'm here for the part where we fail. *sigh*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, go away Adam, you jinx


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ibaka is KILLING us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade boom


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And it all comes crashing down (again)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario passed up an easy pass to an open Bosh to unnecessarily try to throw the ball of the defender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML these refs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BATTY BOY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES SHANE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No longer the bane of my existence!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know the rule for sure but I don't think you can ever block a shot off the backboard regardless if it was already blocked once before. It's still a live shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Woah Shane is making some monstrous shots right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We caught a huge break on that bad call. 

Love how Wade is playing so far tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else really LOVING Shane Battier this series? Keep it up homie, damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the real Dwyane Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Harden is going to foul out our whole ****ing team. WTF is this shit? BAD CALL!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No fadeaways Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harden is such a flopper, unreal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade falling in love with the jumper. That was a bad, albeit in rhythm, one. Not enough air either way.

Then the stupid foul in transition. So amazing to me that I've felt like we've lost games because of Wade all season. Couldn't imagine that prior to the Big 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAAARIO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB! woo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These fouls are gonna kick our ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Back up to 17.

Great play by this lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

SHOTS! **** yes! One team is making shots while the other team is getting assisted by the refs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yo if Norris Cole takes another reverse layup in transition I swear


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just want to say that for the past 5 minutes, since that lull where we couldn't rebound, Battier has been boxing out like a madman. I honestly have not seen much boxing out from our team so it was so obvious to see it all of a sudden.

Amazing how much easier rebounding is when you box out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At 8-up things could've swung either way. Nice response by the Heat. I'll try to let go of the fact that we should be up more based on some silly play. Let's make up for it and the G1 loss by not letting up AT ALL.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love this unit.

Chalmers
Wade
James
Battier
Bosh

IMO, it's as good or second only to the same lineup but with Joel instead of Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Yo if Norris Cole takes another reverse layup in transition I swear


Yeah we thought he learned in the playoffs to pull back in those situations. Guess not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 minutes left int he quarter. Cannot fall asleep here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That possession was embarrassing. Bricked a bunch of easy looks.

Then a NoNo foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn good rebounding Bosh but gotta finish that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep this lead at or around 14 for the half please....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's the mindless overpursuit characteristic of our defense. What ever happened to the days of the scouting report when you knew who to rotate to and who to let shoot?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another bad foul by Cole. He'll be so much better a defender when he cuts out the stupid ones.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole is playing Westbrook for the shot and not the drive. If he just switches that around he would be perfect. But I would bet he sooner finds himself fixed from the rotation.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh around the rim has been shaky tonight, couple bad misses late


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh should have finished that.

55-43 at the half

Gotta withstand their run int he 2nd half. Gotta keep attacking in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13pt lead. Hopefully we hold this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This rain knocked out my directv signal :rant:

Thankfully, its halftime and I wasnt gonna watch that halftime crew anyway.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn two gimmes to end the half Bosh has missed. Me may be a little tired I suppose. Gonna need him playing at a high level in the second half. 10/10 in the first.



Adam said:


> That's the mindless overpursuit characteristic of our defense. What ever happened to the days of the scouting report when you knew who to rotate to and who to let shoot?


Yup. I understand their penetration is strong, but they'll kill us just as easily kicking it out to wide open Hardens, Durants, Sefaloshas, and even Westbrooks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 playing pretty well. Need even more from Lebron though - not just points, need boards and dimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh - and Shane, keep strokin it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm really annoyed that Chalmers was taken out after hitting that big three. I guess I'll be the perpetual complainer but I'm never going to be a fan of our coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Oh - and Shane, keep strokin it!


:cosby:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This rain knocked out my directv signal :rant:
> 
> Thankfully, its halftime and I wasnt gonna watch that halftime crew anyway.


Yeah I have Dish up here in NC right now and it was out most of the day Tuesday and was thankfully fine by game time. I get a lot of anxiety thinking about rainstorms at night. I think we're switching back to cable soon.

I don't understand how technology hasn't found a way to get around that shit. Its awful. The idea of not being able to watch TV when there's a storm, cloud, or fallen branch is absurd.

At least we have streams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, watched the final play on a stream. 

The directv signal is back, thankfully.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No bad turnovers - No offensive rebounds - No momentum changing plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

12pt lead...god im so cynical of our team. 

I got a feeling that'll be at minimum halved by the end of the 3rd. Gotta keep up this pace, keep feeding the big 3, keep moving...just gotta keep on keeping on really.

We need this win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Magic is awful with the superlatives. He just called Westbrook's perforamance "the worst point guard I've ever seen in the Championship series." Apparently its too hard to remember as far back as a year (Michael Bibby.)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How sick would it be if we came out in this quarter and increased the lead to 20? Dare we dream?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Cosby face is perfect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20 would be huge. Need to sustain this.

Cant get into foul trouble like we did in game 1 where it was an OKC parade to the free throw line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :cosby:


What? I just like to see Shane jacking it is all.


:yep:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Well we had a 17 point lead and huge momentum there and then Spoo started shuffling the roster taking Battier and Chalmers out and shuffling Wade in and out. Brooks kept his starters in and cut the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A 3rd quarter like the one in game 6 in Boston would be amazing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade County said:


> What? I just like to see Shane jacking it is all.
> 
> 
> :yep:


Shane has the best penis on the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge by Battier. Durant gets his 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Lebron gets his 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane! I love you man!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These fouls...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4 fouls already. Game 1 all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OKC gets free throws the rest of the quarter. Not good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bonus already. What a coincidence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN can suck a dick. They NEVER replay controversial foul calls that go against us. Not even a discussion from Breen and JVG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHAAAANE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! yay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DEFENSE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont give it to Rio at the end of the clock. Just dopnt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, Shane Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get a hand on Durant plz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHAAAAAAAAANE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg Shane what has gotten into you dont ever stop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron draws the foul!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier is balling out of his mind right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant starting to fire - we need to slow him down


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't this 3 games in a row Shane has hit 4 3s?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta expect Harden to enter the game right now. Hopefully he's gone a bit cold.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dont give it to Rio at the end of the clock. Just dopnt.


That play was painful to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Isn't this 3 games in a row Shane has hit 4 3s?


Yup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I shall rename thee Shane Posey. Go forth Shane Posey!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes The Beard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad momentum hurting jumper Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUND


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Typical Haslem box out: two-hand push the guy. Idiot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF UD? Throw away a stop we got lucky on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shit how'd Haslem sneak into the game? Get out!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and buckets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So the farthest ref from the play decides who knocked it out? FOH.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel Anthony is so much better than Haslem. God damnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has gone to shit since UD came in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

fffff they are going to hang around all game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No replay of that knock out of bounds either ESPN? SMH

And then the weak bucket down the other end. No layups!

Haslem GTFO.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> D has gone to shit since UD came in.


Well considering he doesn't rebound and just gave OKC a layup that seems like a fair statement. Twelve minutes for him in the fourth!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we put Bosh in now and start, you know, running something?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> D has gone to shit since UD came in.


We're just used to it cause he starts so often. It's really not unusual at all for Haslem to blow assignments. Soon as he comes in OKC goes on a mini run and grabs momentum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Despite all this, theyve only made so far a 1pt dent into our half time lead. We're holding them OK.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Despite all this, theyve only made so far a 1pt dent into our half time lead. We're holding them OK.


All I can think of is the 15 point lead we had before UD came in...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Turnover trying to pass it to Haslem. Goddamnit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HASLEM GO AWAY


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

None of our inside players have good hands, when will we learn to stop trying to thread the needle to them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeIso


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant with 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD just made up for 1 of the buckets he gave up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big block UD!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knock down FT's lads


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is ahead of Miller on the depth chart. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time Wade or LeBron take a stupid 3, something bad happens on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. Wade and Bosh out so time for Iso ball.

At least get Lebron in the post.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Perkins layup.

Harden foul by Haslem.

**** this frontcourt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh back in. Good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has butterfingers today.

Great D by Cole!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noco! haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, JJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finish the quarter....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James ****in Jones


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We're up by 11 and it feels like we're hanging on for dear life

12 MORE MINUTES


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We survived Hurricane Haslem. Thank God.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11pt lead at the end of the 3rd. Im cool with this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-67 after 3

My goodness, we go into survival mode when Lebron and Wade arent in the game together.

So they cut into that 12pt halftime lead by just 1. 11pt cushion heading to the 4th. Cant start it out flat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD really should've hit that J. We needed something to stem their momentum.

Really bothers me that after all this, we still need a great quarter and for them to not play a great quarter to win this one. This is anyone's game still. Gotta have a strong quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel sick with nerves....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is still in?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hold on guys. This is gonna be tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Lebron to start the 4th. Now im nervous..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Westbrook getting hot...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great. A bucket and an offensive foul.

No wonder I was ****ing nervous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant with 5 fouls. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the hustle!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is trying to throw this ball away...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did we just go to Bosh to face up?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beautiful. It may have taken like 4 offensive sets with a few lucky regains of possession but we finally ran a play through Bosh.

I wish we would run most of the offense through Bosh right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, a Bosh faceup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, offense should be Wade and Bosh inside/outside right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES! Way to go Rio!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Durant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13pt lead down to 8 on 2 possessions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trouble


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fantastic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So unfortunate. If that Bosh shot drops we're up 15. 1 minute later we're only up 8.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get Lebron in and go straight at Durant


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hold on Miami....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has just 3 fouls. Time to switch him back on Durant and maybe on a cross match, Durant gets caught up defending Lebron with his 5 fouls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just want to point out how Brooks left Durant in with 5 fouls while Spoo took out James in game 5 with 5 fouls with only 5 minutes left to play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron has to make that. What the ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LeBron has to make that. What the ****.


He had Durant right in front of him. He should have kept driving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Plz Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He had Durant right in front of him. He should have kept driving.


This.

**** Dwyane. Cmon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suck on that Harden!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good foul.

We really need to get rid of Durant. Foul him out!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Disgusting flopper Harden. Biggest no call of our season the refs not biting on that shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** are doing, Mario?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

god damnit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers might have just cost us the game. **** my life.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Mario. Completely screwed us.

AHHHH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hold on tight guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier! 3333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! phew


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shane Posey!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHANE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, stop helping off of Durant...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Feeling good, guys.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Durant is not even fair


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody please guard Kevin Durant


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense perpetually leaves the best shooters in the world wide open. So frustrating.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please make your free throws LeBron.

Was that outro music "Layla?" ABC has been impressing me these playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is killing me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Our defense perpetually leaves the best shooters in the world wide open. So frustrating.


I know its out of habit, but holy shit, its Kevin Durant. That should take precedent over everything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody guard KD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LKucky...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone remember the last jumper Lebron hit?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What an insanely late whistle. WTF?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a late call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THATS A CHARGE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No goal tending?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't make simply passes and catches in key situations. We're so useless on offense sometimes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No clue what LeBron is doing on offense. He's trying to waste clock and he's just wasting possessions.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hanging on for dear life


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Instead of just playing ball, we're hoping and praying that they miss and trying to eat up time.

3pt game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This might be the most painful loss of the year if we blow this. LeBron has tried to waste clock instead of play basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shitting my pants.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> THATS A CHARGE!


They don't want the fine for fouling Durant out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna hurt SO bad if we lose this. HOLD ON MIAMI.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge possession coming up.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Should've been offensive foul on Durant earlier, but I'll take it...
OKC needs this game badly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we foul KD out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's Heat ball. Off of Thabo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One more shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUND ASSHOLES!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's out on Sefalosha!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat ball surely


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

They have to overturn this one...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't pussy out refs! Make the RIGHT call.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Sefolosha needs to pass that one out and let someone else score, ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Vintage Wade. Popped a cork on that one!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big play by Wade there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade2Bosh!


Oh, you cheeky devil.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WADE TO BOSH!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Baron Davis, you may be confused where you are.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too quick/easy of a score there for Durant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crapping myself.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Conundrum. Wade is our safest option to handle the ball but he's also the last person on the court who should be shooting free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade. Oh god.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is such a dumb basketball player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Figures a retarded turnover is putting this in jeopardy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed. BAD FEELINGS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg the Thunder just wont lose a close game, its impossible


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7pt lead, 53 seconds. and we're here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Should have just advanced the ball. ****ing stupid coaching. And I'm not just playing the result. I'm not using hindsight. You ALWAYS advance the ball in that situation. Ice the damn game.

Anyway, good defense. Ice this shit LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits both. My goodness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Onions. LeBron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg lebron hits both lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, I know I'm the Spoo hater around here so I'm not without bias in everyone's eyes, but you ALWAYS advance the ball in that situation. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If Lebron wasnt perfect from the line tonight. We lose. Amazing freethrows


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Whew!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

stop. One more stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MIAMI!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> If Lebron wasnt perfect from the line tonight. We lose. Amazing freethrows


22-25 as a team. We finally came through from the free throw line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PHEW! Holy mother of ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ Spo high fiving UD only. Hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant was 4-10 from 3? He missed 6 times? Felt like he made them all.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's probably going to be a shitstorm about how we fouled Durant, but that was probably a foul by Fisher on Wade and that didn't get called either. However, we know that people don't like hearing about the calls that didn't go Miami's way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Round of applause for Shane Battier. Holy shit man, he has been huge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big win, but it means nothing if we don't hold it down in Miami. You definitely feel good about the way we've looked this series, even without perfect play from key players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the last 2 playoff seasons, this team has won in Philly, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, New York, Indiana, Boston again, and now OKC.

Yet people still question the mental toughness of this team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Round of applause for Shane Battier. Holy shit man, he has been huge.


I've christened him Shane Posey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane Posey. I can dig it.

Much better than Bane Shattier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16/15 for Bosh in his 1st start since returning. He also deserves praise.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> In the last 2 playoff seasons, this team has won in Philly, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, New York, Indiana, Boston again, and now OKC.
> 
> Yet people still question the mental toughness of this team.


This is the 3rd monstrous road win for this team. Down 2-1 to Indiana, 3-2 to Boston, and avoid going down 2-0 to OKC.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I should punish myself for the creating the Bane Shattier monicker by tattooing this to my back:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wilbon already crying about that foul. Yup. Its going to be a repeat of the Rondo one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Shane is arguably the second best player on our team for the finals.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 16/15 for Bosh in his 1st start since returning. He also deserves praise.


Guy has been getting boards that he never used to get. Straight snatching them out of the air in crowds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That bank shot by LeBron to put us up 5 was the biggest shot of the game. The free throws were the 2nd biggest. I think Wade had a bank shot in there somewhere as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell yeah. I remember thinking we REALLY needed a basket there. He came through huge in a way every expects him not to.

Hopefully we build on this. OKC made a lot of runs and threatened real heavy to tie it up. Really great to withstand that on the road.



PoetLaureate said:


> Guy has been getting boards that he never used to get. Straight snatching them out of the air in crowds.


Yup, in that Boston series it looked like he came back taller. I chalked it up to Boston being small. OKC, while also not a great rebounding team, is taller than Boston.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

History is so unfair because if Scott Brooks loses this series he will be a worse coach and "outcoached" by Spoo, but I truly don't think that's the case. That decision to leave Durant in was excellent, and not every coach would do that. Evidence: Spoo in game 5 against Boston. Benched LeBron with 5 fouls until 3 minutes left in the game and we lost.

Not advancing the ball was egregious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - Lebron was huge with that banker and those freebies.

This team sucks at playing with leads....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

you definitely appreciate Bosh's length when we go a stretch of games without it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im gonna mention that 'block' foul on Battier that Durant drew. That was a friggin textbook charge. KD shouldnt have even been in the game to save the day.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers was woeful tonight. God he was in a Wario state of mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Chalmers was woeful tonight. God he was in a Wario state of mind.


Wade, Lebron AND Bosh were looking like they wanted to kill him all game long.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watching this ESPN postgame shit, it amuses me how nearly everyone employed by ESPN has receding hairline baldness. It's like their hair is running away from their mouths.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Feeling good, guys.


Yup.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Still had a good feeling even after Durant hit that last 3. great win. now win the next 3 games at home. no excuses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In a much smaller scale, this game 2 for Wade was like the game 6 in Boston for Lebron. All eyes were on him and not Lebron for once.

Wade stepped up big. I know he had that late turnover, but that doesnt overshadow his play. He had the biggest shot before the Lebron bank shot, and had that great assist to Bosh that should have iced the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> In a much smaller scale, this game 2 for Wade was like the game 6 in Boston for Lebron. All eyes were on him and not Lebron for once.
> 
> Wade stepped up big. I know he had that late turnover, but that doesnt overshadow his play. He had the biggest shot before the Lebron bank shot, and had that great assist to Bosh that should have iced the game.


I really would have liked to have seen some replays of that turnover because Fisher was involved and I know how often he fouls in those situations. I suspect he might have got away with one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^*fouls?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> Happy Birthday Nick game was such a nice birthday present. #LetsGoHeat


Won game 7 against Boston on UD's B-day and now we win on Nick Arison's b-day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hahaha, some OKC reporter just tried one of those "talk about that" questions and KD responds, "was that a question?" Reporter turns question into "can you stop LeBron from getting to the basket?" Great journalism.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very hard to not like Kevin Durant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Very hard to not like Kevin Durant.


Yeah he handled the persistent questioning about the "no-call" very well too. When he was asked the second time by a different reporter if he thought he wasn't fouled, he angrily said "I missed the shot."


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT A ****ING GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME!!!!!!!

I'm so ****ing happy!!!!! LET'S GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CRAAAAAAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's the score:

Win our home games, and we've won the Finals.

Lose 1, and we gotta do this Game 2 all again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

About that, is it just me or is the 2-2-1-1-1 format a traveling disadvantage for both teams, while a 2-3-2 format is a disadvantage for the team without homecourt advantage?

I'd feel more comfortable not having to win the middle 3 consecutively right now. Its a lot to ask for us to win four in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Won game 7 against Boston on UD's B-day and now we win on Nick Arison's b-day.


Also Lebron's sons birthday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> About that, is it just me or is the 2-2-1-1-1 format a traveling disadvantage for both teams, while a 2-3-2 format is a disadvantage for the team without homecourt advantage?
> 
> I'd feel more comfortable not having to win the middle 3 consecutively right now. Its a lot to ask for us to win four in a row.


That's why they call it a home court advantage though.

I doubt we win 3 in a row, but if we can go back to OKC up 3-2, we've got 2 shots to close them out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well my point is it gives them an extra advantage on top of the already present advantage of having the extra home game. Its a double advantage. Even if they have to travel back and forth with us in the other format, they're still playing that extra home game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

May that young team enjoy this extra long stay in Miami, like many people in their early to mid 20's would


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

South Florida ho's - do your worst :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The blocking call on battier was actually th right one. Durant was already in the air when battier was set. Had he been there before KD got off, it would of been a charge. 

Durant is a ****ing beast. Playing with 5 fouls fearlessly. 

Bron was just a ****ing beast in his own world though. It was amazing seeing him relentlessly attacking the rim. I was pissed that he settled for the jumper but thank god we won. I do agree that he fouled Durant but hell, there were missed calls on both sides. 

I don't think we should be down on the heat for not maintaining leads, this OKC team would just not go away and it is the same team that came back down from 18 to beat the spurs. 

This win was ll needed. Let's go to MIA and win at least the next 2!!

I call the series in 6. After this win, I am much more confident about us winning it all!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just makes that blown lead in game 1 hurt though. Imagine being up 2-0 going back to Miami. Dayum.

Ah well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> May that young team enjoy this extra long stay in Miami, like many people in their early to mid 20's would


maybe theyll do what the Mavs did last year and take the team north to Ft. Lauderdale in the hopes of keeping them sheltered.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Just makes that blown lead in game 1 hurt though. Imagine being up 2-0 going back to Miami. Dayum.
> 
> Ah well.


was thinking the same thing. but as always, Miami making things harder on themselves than necessary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NoCo's fro is getting longer. He better show up with a flat top at the summer league games, which im sure the Heat will want him to participate in.









Still long ways to go until he gets back to what he had his senior year though..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Rising Fro of NoCo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh always seems to be involved in these.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is both intentionally and unintentionally hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: man he's a spaz. A good spaz, but a spaz none the less.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't know how you guys can post in here during the games. I am too busy throwing bottles screaming at my kids and spitting on my TV. 

This OKC team's defense is nothing compared to Boston or Indiana. We can get off more good shots than in the past series, but we need to play D for 4 qtrs, because bottom line this Thunder team can score so no time off at all. We let our guard down in game 1, we need to play w/that Game 2 urgency at all times if these dudes really want it they can get it. Guys I feel like I did in 2006, we just need to take it. 

I am so disgusted by the media hatred. I can understand and deal with fan hate but when guys like Jon Barry, Wilbon (who I love), Van Gundy and the TNT crew hate on Miami so blatantly I really want nothing more than to stick it to these jealous a-holes. Jon Barry after the game, I've seen happier faces at a funeral. Van Gundy is almost as bad a Hubie - how you gonna put a guy in a Miami series when his brother was fired by the organization? Ughhh. All they talk about when the Heat win is the officiating. Can anyone remember a time the Heat have won WITHOUT help from the refs? I swear, it's been 2 years. Not one replay of the Durant charge at 3:30, feet planted or not they've been calling it alot closer all year. All they do is harp on the last no-call. Same shit every time we win.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

by the way that 1st sentence was a joke .. for the guys who aren't familiar w/me from the old days 8)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I used to be like that. Now I find it therapeutic to lash out here rather than breaking something


----------

